# um, guys . . .



## emptyF (Nov 17, 2006)

how do i have -2 messages?  just thought i should point that out.


----------



## Hex (Nov 17, 2006)

I was lucky enough to have -5.  :3


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 17, 2006)

When I clicked on them, I got some text saying that the message centre is temp. offline to do some work on it, so I guess that most likely it has something to do with that.


----------



## Nightingalle (Nov 17, 2006)

... xD I have -10.  Go me. >>;


----------



## m2pt5 (Nov 17, 2006)

I had -3, when I really had 3 subs and a journal. After clearing those out, I have -7. 

Edit: -7 appears to be my new zero.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 17, 2006)

Lol 

-1 new messages XD

awesome


----------



## Charrio (Nov 17, 2006)

I got -2 woot!!!


----------



## foreverwhiteknight (Nov 17, 2006)

haha somehow.. 

You have 1 new messages (  2J    )

of course no messages when i go to it ^^;


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 17, 2006)

-1 is the new 0!
Can I keep it?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 17, 2006)

muahahahaha -12 i win(^_^)/


----------



## redadillio (Nov 17, 2006)

Heh, I'm getting 9C, 0J, 16F when I have 0C, 3J, 0F. :/


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 17, 2006)

redadillio said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm getting 9C, 0J, 16F when I have 0C, 3J, 0F. :/



ZOMG (@o@)/ ghost favorites runaway!!!!!


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 17, 2006)

I've got -18


----------



## cesarin (Nov 17, 2006)

-26 submissions -2 comments >_<


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 18, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> -26 submissions -2 comments >_<



flol- You win XD


----------



## WHPellic (Nov 18, 2006)

It's simple really. Remember those submissions you nuked?

Some of them are coming back to haunt you.


----------



## Swampwulf (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm glad to see those new coders are working out...


----------



## kontonno (Nov 18, 2006)

Heh, seems everyone is suffering negatives today. <.<


----------



## furryskibum (Nov 18, 2006)

Do I win for now?  XD XD


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 18, 2006)

Swampwulf said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see those new coders are working out...


We're working on the new version of FA (Ferrox).  We don't (Or at least I don't) have access to the current backend code to fix stuff :|


----------



## Tikara (Nov 18, 2006)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> Do I win for now?  XD XD


YES YOU WIN XD

I got -4 D: I'm lame xDD


----------

